# Brought her home today ! I`m gonna like playin with her 10EEs...



## AJ (Nov 30, 2018)

If you read my last post you know I was about to pick up a Monarch 10EE from the widow of my dads close friend. Well I went there today to bring her the $2k we agreed on and she told me that she was up all night thinking about the price we agreed upon and how it just did`t feel right. I explained it`s all I have to spend and as she knows I just bought a new house and could`t afford any more without possibly hurting my finances. She said she understood but I was getting things all wrong. I was told that in good conscience she could`t accept money from me after all I did for the family many years ago when they needed someone ...So with great humility I accepted. This lathe needs work there`s no doubt about that but even if I put 10k into her it`ll be well worth it...Now I present my Monarch 10EE...I am like a little girl before prom night right now ! LMAO  Why does this thing have 2 motors ??
...N


----------



## samstu (Nov 30, 2018)

She looks like a virgin or at least a bride in white.....if only I were King.


----------



## bhigdog (Nov 30, 2018)

You need to get yourself to the Practical Machinest Monarch forum. Lots of very knowledgeable 10EE guys there with lots of threads on everything about them. My understanding it uses a motor/generator to run on DC. Some use rectifier tubes. I think some have a third motor to excite the main motors. There's a whole lot of electrical monkey motion going on. Most guys love them. Have fun and good luck...............Bob


----------



## dulltool17 (Nov 30, 2018)

B.E.A.utiful!


----------



## Karl_T (Nov 30, 2018)

Yep, you have what is called an MG (motor generator) set. A three phase motor drives a DC generator to power the DC motor.

I agree practical machinist has a huge number of threads and helpful folks.

I have the exact same lathe. I removed my MG set and went with a 3 phase motor and VFD. This is an excellent, almost required, upgrade to this machine.


----------



## AJ (Nov 30, 2018)

Karl_T said:


> Yep, you have what is called an MG (motor generator) set. A three phase motor drives a DC generator to power the DC motor.
> 
> I agree practical machinist has a huge number of threads and helpful folks.
> 
> I have the exact same lathe. I removed my MG set and went with a 3 phase motor and VFD. This is an excellent, almost required, upgrade to this machine.


I have a 6-7 hp DC VFD motor ready to go in..BUT she won`t run for about a year, maybe 8 months. I`m doing a complete restoration. It`ll be better then new when I`m done OR a pile of shyte that never cuts again. Could go either way,  LOL


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 30, 2018)

Only two motors because the stand didn't have room for three.

Bruce


----------



## middle.road (Nov 30, 2018)

I'll tell ya what I ever got from any friends of my folks..., it sure as heck never was like a 10EE...


----------



## pstemari (Nov 30, 2018)

Not sure what sort of a VFD you would use with a DC motor, although arguable a brushless DC motor controller counts as a VFD.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac STS (Dec 1, 2018)

AJ said:


> I have a 6-7 hp DC VFD motor ready to go in..BUT she won`t run for about a year, maybe 8 months. I`m doing a complete restoration. It`ll be better then new when I`m done OR a pile of shyte that never cuts again. Could go either way,  LOL



You wouldn't connect power and see if it runs?  Perhaps it runs perfectly well with the drive system it has then wouldn't have to plan to replace it.  Also it would be helpful to run it to see what is might need for the restoration itself, check bearings, hear the gears, etc..


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 1, 2018)

Cadillac STS said:


> You wouldn't connect power and see if it runs?



I bought a couple of machines from a guy shutting down shop. They had been idle for months, not cleaned in years (if not decades). They sat for a couple weeks after I got the three-phase wired up, while I cleaned and re-lubricated them. 

Glad I waited instead of firing them right up - the old oil (probably 40 weight) was gummed up inside and needed a kero flush, and hauling the machines up the dirt road I live on caused swarf to creep into just about every bearing surface.


----------



## bhigdog (Dec 1, 2018)

BGHansen said:


> Only two motors because the stand didn't have room for three.
> 
> Bruce



Exciter motor mounts atop the M/G and is driven by a single vee belt...................


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 1, 2018)

bhigdog said:


> Exciter motor mounts atop the M/G and is driven by a single vee belt...................


Sorry, my attempt at subtle humor.  Woody Hayes went for 2 after a touchdown even with a 30+ point lead.  The press asked why he went for two, "because I couldn't go for three".

Bruce


----------



## bhigdog (Dec 1, 2018)

BGHansen said:


> Sorry, my attempt at subtle humor.  Woody Hayes went for 2 after a touchdown even with a 30+ point lead.  The press asked why he went for two, "because I couldn't go for three".
> 
> Bruce



Yup. Went right over my head but not a problem.................Bob


----------



## middle.road (Dec 1, 2018)

BGHansen said:


> Sorry, my attempt at subtle humor.  Woody Hayes went for 2 after a touchdown even with a 30+ point lead.  The press asked why he went for two, "because I couldn't go for three".
> 
> Bruce


Duh, now I get it too!


----------



## AJ (Dec 1, 2018)

Cadillac STS said:


> You wouldn't connect power and see if it runs?  Perhaps it runs perfectly well with the drive system it has then wouldn't have to plan to replace it.  Also it would be helpful to run it to see what is might need for the restoration itself, check bearings, hear the gears, etc..


From what I can tell it looks to be 220 3phase but I have no idea what I`m looking at(don`t even know if that sounds right?). My buddy is on his way over, he`s an electrician..Gonna stop by my house before we hit the bike show at the Javitz Center..also the ways are a little clapped out so the reason for the resto...Go big or go home ! I just want to do it right and not put band-aids on it. I am going to run it up first to see if there are any other issues


----------



## AJ (Dec 1, 2018)

pstemari said:


> Not sure what sort of a VFD you would use with a DC motor, although arguable a brushless DC motor controller counts as a VFD.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I have a motor and VFD from a horse track tread mill. Between 6-8Hp I forget. It`s small and I would think more efficient ?


----------



## Cadillac STS (Dec 1, 2018)

The 10EE is a special lathe and they have a strong following.

Consider this:  Look it over to see what you have and what condition it is in.  If it does indeed have the original drive and it works you might be able to do something beside tear it down and change to a VFD system.  Get to know the 10EE forum, see whom is there, find out more about the machine.  Then ask in the forum if someone would like to trade you their 10EE that they have already converted motors and one that has been referbed.  Someone might like a chance at a stock machine and would gladly trade you for what you have.  You end up with a nicely re-done machine and they get a chance to work on a stock one.  All subject to condition of the machine on both sides.  Most types of machines there would be no interest in that type of trade but this one is special.  No one might be interested but if so you save lots of work and time and end up with a nice 10EE already ready to go.


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 1, 2018)

AJ said:


> I have a motor and VFD from a horse track tread mill. Between 6-8Hp I forget. It`s small and I would think more efficient ?



That would be plenty IF you keep the backgear. That's exactly what I did on mine => more work less $. There is a beautiful rebuild thread on this site where the back gear was put into a new housing.

The ways are chromed on the 10EE. I would be surprised if you have significant wear, but it is possible. OTOH, I could see the tailstock shaft needs a bit of TLC.


If you machine runs as is, keep the existing drive. But you quickly get in too deep trying to repair this antique drive.


----------



## pstemari (Dec 1, 2018)

The motor/generator combo predates the thyratron drive? If that's the case, swapping that out for a modern DC motor drive would probably be a big win, especially if you can sell off the motor/generator pair.

Using an AC motor to generate DC for a DC motor is a pretty convoluted solution to get variable speed. If it was the thyratron drive, is be more inclined to keep it—i find the notion of pumping all the power for a big machine tool through some vacuum tubes to be pretty fascinating.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 2, 2018)

The MG set was used  in all WWII and slightly later 10EEs. Thyratron in 50s to 70s. If you really want to know dates exactly, ask on Practical Machinist.


I went looking for that VFD backgear build:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/10ee-vfd-conversion.64230/


----------

